# Fertilizer Trends



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Still too high, all things considered.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2017/06/07/fertilizer-prices-remain-firm


----------

